# Install xf86-video-Intel driver



## grenyer (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,
How can I install a new driver or upgrade the current driver?
I have installed: xf86-video-intel-2.7.1
I would like to install the new one: xf86-video-intel-2.9.1.tar.bz2

What can I do ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2010)

You'll have to wait until it shows up in the ports tree.


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

There's really nothing you can do at the moment.  Newer versions of the intel driver require kernel modesetting, which has not been ported to FreeBSD.  In fact, the current state of the intel driver in FreeBSD is pretty lousy, and the fact that a newer version is not available, and that the current versiokn doesn't work with a newer version of Xorg is one of the primary reasons that Xorg has not been updated in ports.

It's very possible that the next Xorg update in ports will be forcing intel users to use the vesa driver.

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Jan 25, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> It's very possible that the next Xorg update in ports will be forcing intel users to use the vesa driver.


Yeah, that would be wonderful! You should see how super fantastical VESA looks here. :\
I guess it'll just mean no more upgrades. Or maybe I'll upgrade the machine and ditch those Intel cards.


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

With any luck, rnoland@ will eventually get the current intel driver to compile against the newer X server, but there's only so long he can delay updating ports simply because the intel driver developers are too linux-centric.

Adam


----------



## grenyer (Jan 25, 2010)

How can I downgrade the xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 driver to previous version ?

grenyer


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 25, 2010)

grenyer said:
			
		

> How can I downgrade the xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 driver to previous version ?



The project seems to be quiet dead, but something like portdowngrade may help you.


----------

